# Armytek Wizard V3 Headlamp with New Plastic Holder. Warm vs. White Light.



## Woods Walker (Mar 26, 2017)

Armytek Wizard V3 Headlamp with New Plastic Holder. Warm vs. White Light.

First thing. For full disclosure I am doing this review as a pretext for running miles over slushy ground to shine two different tinted lights on a beaver dam. That's about it. So if you like beavers and headlamps maybe check it out. I already own a XHP-50 Wizard in "warm" which is really neutral white. I noticed the price dropped on their standard model with XP-L. Liking variety and simplicity purchased the headlamp in "white" which is really cool white. I was happy to see it came with the new plastic harness which replaces the older silicone. I purchased an additional plastic harness for my XHP-50 and have been pleased with it.

So with the illuminated beaver dam (yes you will be seeing a beaver dam lighted up with CW and NW) disclaimer and background out of the way time for the review.

The standard white/CW V3 on the left and Pro/warm V3 on right. 










from the manufacture.



> LED / Optics Cree XP-L or XM-L2 / TIR
> Brightness stabilization type DIGITAL (CPU brightness control)
> Light output, LED / OTF lumens* 1250 / 1000
> Peak beam intensity, candelas 3560
> ...



For me the bottom line is the standard UI felt easier to use and just as field effective but that's a matter of personal opinion. There are other differences as well. The XHP-50 tail cap has a compartment with a strong magnet and lanyard. Before they changed the harness I ignored these features which the standard Wizard lacks but now as the light can be removed so easily maybe this is a consideration. 





Old silicone harness on left new plastic on right. Both now come with plastic.



 

Both tail caps have the same overbuilt spring and are interchangeable.





Both have the same smooth lubed threads and double O-rings.





I have yet to find a 18650 which doesn't fit either however the upper turbo mode on the XHP-50 requires a high drain lithium ion battery of 7A or higher.






Both have the same bezel and optic which IMHO is the best general use headlamp optic going. Or at least for me.





Window with XHP-50 "warm" which is really neutral white.





Window with XP-L "white" which is really cool white.





Both have yellow power/UI buttons but the standard XP-L V3 doesn't flash. Some would say this is a good thing.





Both have past my field use water tests. I already reviewed the XHP-50 pro so here is the XP-L V3.

XP-L V3 white. No water intrusion.










Now to compare the tint in field use. Yes we will get to the beaver dam....eventually.... White on left Warm on right. 




















Now lets reverse them.





XP-L V3 white beam shots.

Turbo. There is only one turbo mode but that's enough for about everything I need.





Main mode 3.










Main mode 2.





Main mode 1.





The standard V3 Wizard has two firefly modes. This is firefly 2.





It's time for the show down at the beaver dam!

XHP-50 Warm highest Turbo.





XP-L White V3 turbo.





The output looks about the same on the camera but in person the XHP-50 has a brighter max turbo. Still the standard is really really bright and the remaining modes are comparable.

Conclusion.

The standard XP-L V3 Wizard seemed just as field effective of a tool as the XHP-50 Pro V3. The tint is personal preference though both are excellent examples of their respective classes.

Here is a video. Thanks for looking.


----------



## davefr (Apr 7, 2017)

That hard plastic holder seems like it would be uncomfortable after a while compared to soft silicone rubber. What are your thoughts?

TIA


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 8, 2017)

davefr said:


> That hard plastic holder seems like it would be uncomfortable after a while compared to soft silicone rubber. What are your thoughts?
> 
> TIA


I prefer the hard plastic and more so when running though comfort is relative to the user.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Apr 9, 2017)

davefr said:


> That hard plastic holder seems like it would be uncomfortable after a while compared to soft silicone rubber. What are your thoughts?
> 
> TIA



Actually, quite the opposite! It has a curved shape that fits the forehead more naturally. There is more bearing surface so there are no pressure spots. The silicone rubber mount leaves two imprints on your forehead where the headband rides over the top creating two pressure spots. The new plastic one does not. For my skull, a huge improvement!!


----------



## gunga (Apr 9, 2017)

Except the issue is that it breaks?

Edit: my mistake. No broken ones reported.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 9, 2017)

gunga said:


> Except the issue is that it breaks?


So far it hasn't. People did have issues with the silicone breaking during removal of the light. If this breaks or drops the light will report that in this thread for sure.


----------



## gunga (Apr 9, 2017)

I thought you posted a picture of a broken one?


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 9, 2017)

gunga said:


> I thought you posted a picture of a broken one?


Nope. I would have made a big stink
over that. LOL!


----------



## gunga (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh! Sorry. I thought I saw a picture of a broken one...

Edit: looked again. It wasn't broken. So sorry for the misinformation!!


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 10, 2017)

gunga said:


> Oh! Sorry. I thought I saw a picture of a broken one...
> 
> Edit: looked again. It wasn't broken. So sorry for the misinformation!!



No problem brother. Used it to jog 5 miles tonight. Didn't break!  But if anything happens in the future will post about it.


----------

